# Is end of April a good time to visit Paris?



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Weather wise ?   Crowds?


----------



## Jimster (Jul 29, 2013)

*Paris*

The only bad time to visit Paris is in August when everyone is on vacation.  I have been in Paris in April and it was great.  The weather is usually good and the crowds are less.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 29, 2013)

[Deleted....]


----------



## lizap (Jul 29, 2013)

Can be quite chilly in Paris in April..


----------



## Conan (Jul 30, 2013)

Any suggestions for how to spend the May 1 (Labor Day) holiday?
I think all the stores and museums are closed as are many restaurants.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 30, 2013)

There will always be crowds in Paris, it's a year round destination.  As for the weather in April it's pretty much hit and miss.  This year winter was particularly long and Northern Europe suffered sub zero temperatures and snow during April, last year we had a heatwave so you can never plan for the weather.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Aug 3, 2013)

April/early May is not very crowded in Paris, but it's very cold and the few times I've been in late March (and even this past May) it was quite rainy.  I prefer low season since crowds are minimal at major tourist attractions.  It is always colder than I *think* it will be, so dress appropriately and be prepared for rain.   Have fun!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 4, 2013)

Remember the song "April in Paris"?

Not the best time of year weather-wise but better than August when France is on vacation. 

Cheers


----------



## levatino (Aug 13, 2013)

I think April could be cool and rainy, but we were there in March of this past year and we sweat.  Unless you are going to Paris in June, you risk some chilly weather.

that said, May compromises weather with less tourists.  I would ignore the naysayers and plan it.


----------

